# Campy Power2max Powermeter



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

My Campy Power2max powermeter arrived yesterday, here's a quick review of it.
I ordered the PM without chain-rings as I had a set on some barely used Record cranks. I also went with the red decal (matches the crank).
THe cranks were pre-installed on the PM so I didn't have to deal with this, the kit includes a set of chain ring fasteners (4 new style, 1 old 2 part style). It's best to start with the 1 old style fastener that is behind the crank arm, in my case I taped the retainer nut into place on the large chain-ring, put the chain-ring on he PM spider followed by the small chain-ring, then installed the fastener into the retainer nut. The other 4 fasteners were straightforward. Torqued the fasteners up to 8NM (based on the spec I found for the installation). Crank installation was straightforward ultratorque, position clip in cup, install DS crank, install clip (more on this latter), install NDS crank with wave washer (not included), install fastener, and torque to 42NM. Install pedals and you are good to go if you've installed the battery. If not the battery install is straightforward, pull the rubber plugs from the backside of the PM loosen up the screws (fasteners are captured) for the battery cover, when you remove the cover keep an eye out for the oring (the oring is installed after the cover is put back on - system is a bit different from the norm). Install the battery (it looks as if it can installed backwards), cover back on (snug up the screws), and install the oring in the groove between the PM body and battery cover. I put a little Dow Corning 55 on the oring. Push the rubber plugs back in place (they go in much easier than they come out). Pair it to your computer (my Edge 510 found it easily). and you are good to go. The PM supplies power and cadence, I use a Bont speedsensor on my back wheel (NDS seatstay). As I got my ride for the day in already, I didn't take this bike out (I'll test it out tomorrow). I did spin up the wheel and verified the meter was reading power and cadence, it also is generating estimated balance right/left.



















Note I'm not sure if you can use the older style chain-rings (using 4 of the retainer nuts) with the PM, you may be able to with the old fastener hardware.
The included retainer clip is the smaller style that was made for the SRM powermeters, in this case you can use the standard version as you have access to the clip from the back side, as you do with a standard Campy crank. With the SRM PM's you need the smaller spring, and install/removal of the clip is worked through the hole in the DS crank. At this point I have a spare clip for my SRM setup.

At this point I'm pleased with the meter, the easier retainer clip is nice, the batter access is easy, batteries are supposed to be good for 400 hours, the led is a nice feature (shows battery status and that the unit is functioning).
I'll post further thoughts once I've used it for a bit. I don't expect much to be different from the SRM or Powertap, the balance R/L is a nice addition (have to see how well it tracks).

Forgot to add Nicolas from P2max Canada is quick to respond to emails, he seems to be a night owl as he was sending out emails late at night/early morning.


----------



## pwkpete (Jun 2, 2005)

Got mine installed last night as well









Will get a some miles on it this afternoon, but paired quickly to my Garmin 500, straight forward ultra-torque install - with the exception of the clip... 

And yes, Nicholas is quick to reply, great service!


----------

